# .405 Win rifles



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

who makes rifles for the 405 other than ruger?


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Winchester 1895 in 405 Winchester. It is the more current production. I know that TC makes one as well.


----------

